
Most People Won't - jkopelman
http://bryce.vc/post/64889707700/most-people-wont
======
Joeboy
The message seems to be that I should work hard and take risks, but it is
illustrated by a story about somebody getting incredibly lucky by talking shit
at a bar.

------
ibudiallo
Very simple, yet inspirational. Thank you for sharing.

